# Trompetenbaum



## Stoer (16. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe im Garten einen wunderschönen __ Trompetenbaum, welcher jedes Jahr ein wunderschönes Blätterdach hatte.
Dieses Jahr ist er bisher noch nicht ausgetrieben und ich wollte ihn schon schweren Herzens ausbuddeln.
Jetzt sehe ich das er direkt am Stamm austreibt, aber ober in der Blattkrone ebend nicht, also müssen die wurzeln ja noch intakt sein !

Was kann das sein ?


----------



## Eva-Maria (16. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Trompetenbaum*

Hallo Peter,
wir haben auch einen Trompetenbaum - erst im letzten Jahr gesetzt.
Leider, leider KANN es einem passieren, daß er den Winter nicht übersteht, so wurde es uns in einer namhaften Baumschule gesagt.
Unser trieb schon aus, dann kamen die späten Nachtfröste vor 14 Tagen... und alles war hin.
Erste zarte Neutriebe sind seit dem WE wieder zu sehen.
Also noch nicht den Mut verlieren, gut Ding' will Weile haben.


----------



## Echinopsis (16. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Trompetenbaum*

Möglicherweiße ist er aufgrund von kalten Temperaturen oben-rum abgestorben.
Zur Not kannst Du ja einen der Neutriebe einfach zu einem neuen Stamm ziehen. Erstmal die Triebe wachsen lassen und dann den kräftigsten auswählen und die restlichen Triebe abschneiden, den Haupttrieb wenn nötig auch mittels Stock geradebinden und stützen.


----------



## Munka (28. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Trompetenbaum*



Eva-Maria schrieb:


> Hallo Peter,
> wir haben auch einen Trompetenbaum - erst im letzten Jahr gesetzt.
> Leider, leider KANN es einem passieren, daß er den Winter nicht übersteht, so wurde es uns in einer namhaften Baumschule gesagt.
> Unser trieb schon aus, dann kamen die späten Nachtfröste vor 14 Tagen... und alles war hin.
> ...




Ähnlich ging es uns. Überlebt hat es auch unser Trompetenbaum nicht.


----------



## Echinopsis (29. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Trompetenbaum*

@Munka: Habt ihr euren Trompetenbaum zurückgeschnitten? Häufig ist das der Grund weshalb sie bis in die Wurzeln absterben..man sollte damit nicht zu lange warten und kräftig wässern!


----------

